
Ask HN: Better daily use out of my Alienware 13 r3? - jason_slack
I&#x27;m historically an OS X user. I switched for several reasons, one of which is the metals they use make my hands break out.<p>I now have an Alienware 13 r3, 32gb RAM, OLED, 1tb SSD. It came with Windows 10. I&#x27;m struggling to make the switch. I have considered Linux (apparently Elementary OS supports it fully).<p>I write games in c++, opencv and am learning c# (more for job possibilities in the area I live). I like to play games on Steam only, using an Xbox controller. My future goals are continuing with games, ai, ar, more c++, opencv and c# as I find work in c#.<p>Should I just stay with Windows? My reasons for switching are entirely security related. I don&#x27;t want viruses, malware, root kits, etc. I know I can use the built in Firewall and run ClamWin and a host of other possible solutions. I just feel like it adds to the overhead and potential upgrade fees, etc. I could buy VMWare or Virtual Box to use Windows when I needed it.<p>Thoughts are appreciated.
======
emef
I hate dual booting so in your situation I would probably stick with windows
and just run other OSes in docker/virtualbox.

~~~
jason_slack
any thoughts about locking Windows down, hardening, etc?

